# Costco Shootings



## espola (Jun 18, 2019)

It's trending -- now Chula Vista Costco parking lot yesterday.   The presumed shooter killed himself after wounding his ex and her new boyfriend.  A baby was in its stroller next to the car.  

https://fox5sandiego.com/2019/06/17/watch-live-shooting-reported-at-costco-in-chula-vista/


----------



## espola (Jun 18, 2019)

From Rose and the Arrangement, from 1973 KGB Homegrown album --


----------



## espola (Jun 18, 2019)

espola said:


> From Rose and the Arrangement, from 1973 KGB Homegrown album --


The idea was to raise money for local charities by selling an album with songs by locals about the San Diego area.  "Back in Chula Vista" is the only one I remember. 

Allegedly, a young unknown musician named Stephen Bishop submitted "On and On", which was not accepted for the final cut.  He changed some lyrics ("Down in La Jolla" became "Down in Jamaica", etc) and had his biggest hit.


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2019)

*My goodness gracious....that's the most disjointed Thread posting in quite awhile.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2019)

espola said:


> From Rose and the Arrangement, from 1973 KGB Homegrown album --


I have that one and the other Homegrown LPs in my collection. Someday maybe they will be worth what they cost originally.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2019)

nononono said:


> *My goodness gracious....that's the most disjointed Thread posting in quite awhile.*


You have always been a big backer of murders who kill for no reason. I expect you to jump right in on this one no matter what the evidence shows, like always. Seems like the kind of childhood trauma you must have experienced, being held while someone is murdered . . . but you were probably dropped on your head.


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have always been a big backer of murders who kill for no reason. I expect you to jump right in on this one no matter what the evidence shows, like always. Seems like the kind of childhood trauma you must have experienced, being held while someone is murdered . . . but you were probably dropped on your head.


*You should be glad you didn't grow up in my neighborhood......*
*You would have been " traumatized "....your kind didn't last long.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You should be glad you didn't grow up in my neighborhood......*
> *You would have been " traumatized "....your kind didn't last long.*


Poor thing, you're all grown up now, get over it.


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Poor thing, you're all grown up now, get over it.


*Like I stated " Your kind didn't last long "....*

*That's why you deplore Trump so much...*
*He's successful and doesn't put up with " Little Fella's "*
*like you....*

*Poor Poor Rodent...try as you may, try as you might...*
*you've never been any good at a fight.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Like I stated " Your kind didn't last long "....*
> 
> *That's why you deplore Trump so much...*
> *He's successful and doesn't put up with " Little Fella's "*
> ...


You are the one who fell for the con, man.


----------



## espola (Jun 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have that one and the other Homegrown LPs in my collection. Someday maybe they will be worth what they cost originally.


That's the only song I remember off any of them.  I used to mutter it whenever we went to a game down there.  

"We're back in
Chula Vista, Chula Vista"

"We're stuck in
Chula Vista, Chula Vista"

"We're leavin'
Chula Vista, Chula Vista"

... choose one as appropriate.

My kids had no idea what I was talking about.

Sometimes when I hear a song on KGB that makes me think "How did that get on the radio?" I wonder if it might be a nostalgia rerun from an old Homegrown album.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2019)

espola said:


> That's the only song I remember off any of them.  I used to mutter it whenever we went to a game down there.
> 
> "We're back in
> Chula Vista, Chula Vista"
> ...


"There's a full moon on Bacon Street . . ."


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are the one who fell for the con, man.


*Freedom of Choice Rodent...Freedom of Choice....!*

*You can shed those shackles if you just face the TRUTH.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Freedom of Choice Rodent...Freedom of Choice....!*
> 
> *You can shed those shackles if you just face the TRUTH.*


Yes, you choose ignorance, perfectly within your rights.


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, you choose ignorance, perfectly within your rights.


*There were only two items on the plate.*
*I chose the TRUTH...*
*That means you went for the antonym....ouch.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2019)

nononono said:


> *There were only two items on the plate.*
> *I chose the TRUTH...*
> *That means you went for the antonym....ouch.*


You are free to believe what you want.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are free to believe what you want.


Awesome!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are free to believe what you want.





Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, you choose ignorance, perfectly within your rights.


Yes you freely do.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are the one who fell for the con, man.


Is that like the counterfeit man?


----------

